# Jks???



## Manny (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning, today I found a karate dojo near my office it's a Japan Karate Shoto Reinme (JKS) dojo, what can you tell me abou this organization? is it good or no?

thanx.

Manny


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 17, 2011)

Manny said:


> Good morning, today I found a karate dojo near my office it's a Japan Karate Shoto Reinme (JKS) dojo, what can you tell me abou this organization? is it good or no?
> 
> thanx.
> 
> Manny



This was Asai Tetsuhiko's organization, formed after the he split from the JKA in the nineties.  Asai Sensei was involved in a legal struggle for years over whom rightfully should have the JKA name, his group or the other one led by Nakahara Nobuyuki.  The JKS was formed after Asai conceded defeat in the suit.

Asai-ha Shotokan is reputed to be a more fluid expression of Shotokan than the 'orthodox' JKA version.  Asai also invented many kata himself with characteristic spinning and a penchant for cat stances within them.  You can google for "Junro kata" or "Kibaken kata" or "Kakuyoku kata" to see a various series of Asai creations in increasing difficulty.

As for whether the organization is any 'good' or not, I have no idea.


----------

